# Harvesting and selling walnut trees



## SpringWind (Mar 28, 2016)

Newbie here...


I'm trying to get an idea what a walnut tree would bring when harvested. It's on my father's property; he's been growing it to harvest and sell.


Diameter hasn't been measured but offhand I'd guess about 12". 


The tree is perhaps 25' tall (just guessing). (There also are some much smaller trees not ready for harvest.)


What I'm wondering is if there's a market for such a tree when it's cut down, and how it should be sectioned, and advertised.


Any other issues about which I should be concerned?


Thanks for any information!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Price has many variables to it....
.Region...size....limbs/knots/defects....wooded area grown or yard tree....etc, etc.

Actually it's really just started it's growing, they will start putting on inches at that size ....12" isn't where the money is at....16" minimum and 24"+ better.

Sadly to say...IF he planted it to harvest, he'll be disappointed expecting good money.... unless he was very young and is very retired by now. MOST trees by a rule of thumb (area/soil dependent) put on a average of 1/4-1/2" of growth per year...so IF he was 20 and planted a plantation and it grew an AVERAGE of 3/8" per year for 60 yrs it's only 22.5" now AND he's 80...YES a good market ON a PLANTATION which will have high quality trees if many good years BUT IF in one'sies and two'sies here and there there'll be TOO many knots for veneer.

IF it's only 25' tall and 12" dia than it's grown in the open field or yard...I laid down 30'ers to the first limb at 8-9" in a trash thicket I cleared. I attempted to save some BUT that was wrong...5 yrs in the open destroyed them with 0 defense against the wind and elements.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Today I gathered up a 23" hickory grown in the woods....it took approx 115 yrs to grow to this size ...that's .2 of an inch average per year.
28' (actually 34' we cut 6' off at the base) to the first crotch.


----------



## SpringWind (Mar 28, 2016)

Tim, thanks so much for your very informative and thorough replies. I apologize for not acknowledging and thanking you until now.


The trees were a mixture of volunteers and squirrels playing Johnny Appleseed. They're literally "accidents." The thought was to maximize whatever value these accidents might have as the trees matured. 


Given their size and my father's advanced age, it would be well past his life span that they'd reach a harvest stage that would yield much. Under the situation, I wouldn't expect them to grow even as much as an inch before I'd be facing taking the largest one down because it's just too close to the house. So, in my opinion, it's better to sacrifice it now before it gets any closer, b/c it won't have the time it needs to reach a more valuable size.


Thanks so much for taking the time to answer my question. At least I won't be regretting what it might have brought if we'd try to harvest it for sale.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It's too small to be of any value. I'd probably just take it down now. I like walnut wood, but I hate walnut trees. As you probably know they make a huge mess.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Springwind....it may or may not bring any money a few factors pending BUT it never hurts to try....just don't expect a lot. NEVER saw up to firewood UNLESS no one desires it. IF you have turners in the area they may have interest but usually at no income...LOL!!


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Mar 4, 2015)

If it's black walnut, I have a buddy that makes gunstocks exclusively from black walnut. Maybe I could hook you two up.

Will

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Tennessee Tim said:


> IF you have turners in the area they may have interest but usually at no income...LOL!!


 Lol. I'm a turner and had to chuckle at that. I buy my black walnut logs from a logger 2 hours from me and this year I also traded 4 big bowls for a local tree. I don't expect to get my wood for free but have dealt with so many guys in my Woodturning group that are soooooo tight! Almost makes you wonder how they can afford those new trucks they ride around in.

When I end up with too much wood and want to share they are blown away that I might want some $$$$ for it. They don't factor in my labour, time and gas taking it home.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL!!! Sorry Woodychips, I didn't mean EVERYONE was cheap:grin::grin: I'm gald to see you appreciate where your wood comes from. I'm in the middle of logging and sawmill country and you can't sell much firewood or turning stock...Either everyone has a chainsaw or "....JimBob down the road gives them all they want, just clean it up:grin:..." ...AND I can't blame them, I take advantage on some good crotch pieces left behind at times also.....BUT I don't go in expecting it for free either.


----------



## woodcore (Jun 1, 2016)

12" is a bit small but as others have said before it my be sold to a gunsmith. Also root may be worth more than trunk.


----------

